# Does this sound like a fair deal?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking at a Colt .45ACP government model 5" barrel 
I can get it for $775 +$20 shipping=$795 Does that sound like a fair price?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If ordering online, don't forget your FFL fee.

I'm not familiar with 1911 prices, so can't speak to that...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you insist on having a colt then it's not a bad price. Rock Island imports Charles Daley 45's out of the PI for about half that price


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Used I assume?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> If you insist on having a colt then it's not a bad price. Rock Island imports Charles Daley 45's out of the PI for about half that price


But Colt uses forged parts, that's the difference in price.
I have a couple of Colts and a Rock Island Armory Government Model. It is a decent pistol, but it may not be around to give to my grandkids.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it is a good deal. At one point a few years ago I couldn't find a colt for under a grand in my area.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Used I assume?


No that would be brand new


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If it's model number 01991T it's a good deal? If it's model 01991 it's a hundred over priced. Based on online prices that anyone can order from.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you stuck on a colt?. I have been looking at Remington R1 model's for 549.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

An authentic colt 1911 is between 1200 and 3k here depending on the model. I'd buy 2 for that price!!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Or a Springfield Range Officer in 9mm or .45 acp. They also make a compact and a lightweight compact.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I really wouldn't pay that much for a 1911.

There are so many better options for real use.

Of course if you're just gonna stick it in a box and put it away.........fine and dandy.

But I'd go for two Glock .45s at that price.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this the one you are looking at?http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/..._id/36291/Colt+O1991+1991+Series+7+1+45ACP+5"
I have been looking at this one myself.
http://specialforcesoutdoors.com/pr...dwood-grip-low-glare-stainless?source=catalog


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it is NIB jump on it. Condition is everything. Colt 1911 s are a favorite of mine.


----------

